# Varadero done?!?



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have gave my 1 1/2 year old parents a break in December. I have seen no eggs, tads, nothing. I started to heavily mist too. What do you recommend? They have produced one froglet, who is bolder the both of my parents. Hopefully this trait runs in the family. Any info, or answers are welcome, I appreciate your time.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Is the froglet in the tank with them? If so, maybe pulling him out would make them feel more comfortable? Has anything else changed? Maybe you moved the tank to a different room?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

AAAwwwhhh shucks! The froglet is still in the tank. Also I did move them across the room a couple weeks ago.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Well from my experience with my Tarapoto, they have slowed down a WHOLE lot now that I left the babies in the tank with them as well as they stopped laying for a few months when I moved them to a new spot in the frog room.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would start with pulling the froglet.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

;( ok. Where should I put him? I have an empty ten gallon, and 20 gallon. I have a butload of creeping fig and wandering Jew as well as 7 bromeliad pups and a mother plant.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you could just get a 10 gallon setup with plenty of leaf litter and seeded with plenty of springs and isos. alternatively, you could get a smaller container as well like a 190oz or a 6 quart sterilite.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Put him in a simple 10 gallon or one of these. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63743-temporary-frog-storage-home.html He'll be fine in either for months. Are you going to sell/trade him towards your next frogs?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I dont know? Im really attached to him too. He is all you can ask in a frog. Whenever my family comes over he's out the whole time meanwhile the parents run for the hills. Like isaid I don't know?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Fair enough, just curious. There is a special attachment to that first froglet. Makes you wish they did better in groups sometimes, huh?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah. I will be sneaky. Put a pair of varadero's that are siblings from the parents in the 20 gallon. And say it's just a froglet grow out. Than I will put a pair of my next frog in the 10 and say it's an extra grow out just in case! LOL. I'd say that's a win win and takes up the same amount of room.

For those that don't know I'm only allowed 2 tanks in the house and some how I have 4.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

You can use tubs like others suggested and then they wouldn't really be tanks, but just "Temporary" tubs. 

I use some of these but they don't seem to sell them at target anymore. I cut a whole out the top and hot glued mesh on the top and a whole and a cork for feeding. Plus this tub has a rubber seal so it becomes fly proof. As you can see in this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/56339-rubbermaid-containers-growouts-3.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Yeah. I will be sneaky. Put a pair of varadero's that are siblings from the parents in the 20 gallon. And say it's just a froglet grow out. Than I will put a pair of my next frog in the 10 and say it's an extra grow out just in case! LOL. I'd say that's a win win and takes up the same amount of room.
> 
> For those that don't know I'm only allowed 2 tanks in the house and some how I have 4.


If you are doing the hobby right, taking good care of them, and showing a non-fading interest in it, along with the research that comes along with it, you MAY find your parent's rules changing. Most parents really want to feed their kids TRUE interests.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

First; my parents told me not to take the froglet out because he would feel lonely. Hehe there cracking!

Update: I found my male transporting a tad! Yes! First time in a while!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> First; my parents told me not to take the froglet out because he would feel lonely. Hehe there cracking!


LOL! 



> Update: I found my male transporting a tad! Yes! First time in a while!


Grats!


----------

